# Size & Wrist-presence Of The Cougar?



## wamanning (Sep 1, 2005)

what's it like on the wrist? compared to, say, a seiko skx007 diver, or a CWC RN diver, or a rolex sub, or something else?

even some side by side pics would be most appreciated!

walter (my 2nd post!)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Walter,

I don't know about the other watches but the Cougar is quite slim compared to the Seiko,a smaller watch all round.

I find the O&W's a perfect size, for my 7.5" wrist a nice watch. I have both but if one had to go it would be the Seiko.

Here's my one and only (feeble







) attempt at a watch review. Originaly done (requested







) for the Cougar with the Seiko added as a comparison.

REVIEW

Mike


----------

